# How long can you leave 9 week puppy in crate?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The rule of thumb is that they can hold it for their age in months plus one. So three hours is about the max you can expect from a puppy that age. Four hours might be pushing it. As a one-time thing it's not ideal, but you could try it. The problem is that if she gets really upset and has to pee in the crate, you'll set back housebreaking a bit and create bad associations for her with her crate.

Limiting water isn't a great idea, since dehydration can be really dangerous in puppies.

In that situation, I'd probably try to get somebody to come to the house at the halfway point. By 16 weeks, I wouldn't sweat a four hour stint, but a nine-week old has such a tiny, tiny bladder that it could backfire.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That puppy is so adorable. I wish I lived near you so I could let her out and play with her!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

When a situation like this came up when my babies were tiny, I would put them in either the expen, or a puppy proofed area.. with no water.. and plenty of stuffed Kongs. I also exercised them well and made sure they went in tired and empty. Surprisingly enough there were never any accidents! When I got home I would swoop them up into my arms and carry them outside fast.. as I knew they were ready to pop!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

At that age, I think about 3 hours is the maximum they can hold it. 
There are exceptions, of course...


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Pet sitter.........


----------



## Viopuricky (Sep 10, 2009)

Boca is 8 week-old right now and once I left home to school for like 4.5 hours and he made it through,after i got home i let him out of his crate and he peed right away on the training pad. Usually a 3 hour in-crate time is ok for him, but make sure he pees or poops before he goes in the crate


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank is 9 weeks. At night he's crated from 10:30/11:00pm-7/7:30am with no problem. During the day the most he's been crated for was about 4 hrs. He's never had an accident in his crate. I've never restricted water before crating.


----------



## teddy128 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think as long as you take her out before you leave and right away when you get back you may be fine but at the same time you don't want to take a chance and set yourself back with your housebreaking.


----------

